
Oreilly tarsier blinks at you on home page - hcrisp
http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly//news/lejeune_0400.html
======
pvaldes
Always though that all are old pictures without copyright. This woman is a
talented and fine artist.

~~~
Isamu
I believe in the very beginning they started by using the free public-domain
artwork. And it caught on, so they wanted to continue, but frankly anybody can
substantially copy their cover by just using the same artwork.

So it makes sense to create new artwork each time that has the same look but
can be protected by copyright.

------
gmmeyer
That's fucking creepy.

